# Slipping Toe Cap Bindings



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Is there a slot that you can move the toe straps further back towards the heel?

In most bindings, if you want to run a toe strap capped you have come from an angle that will pull the strap into the end of the boot.

If you want to run the strap over the top, you move the straps out further to the end of the binding.


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help

I think you are right. I was looking at the binding and it seems that the Notched Strap is at a different angle than the padded/Lock Strap. The binding has 2 black dots where the lock strap is anchored and it is at the forward dot. Going to take off the binding and see if I can move it back.

Thanks for the help  Very appreciated.


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

The Lock/Clip strap does have 2 positions and I shifted the belt to the one closer to the rear of the binding. Now it is at a sharper angle to the toe. Seems more secure when I strapped the boots in. Hopefully it will stay put during actual use.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

This problem happens to my Cartels all the time. I'll strap it snug and after a few hard turns the toe cap is sitting loosely above the boot, not doing anything. I don't know if the ladder is slipping or whatever, but it happens quite a bit. The cap conforms perfectly to the toe box of the boot too, so it boggles my mind how it can slip off so easily.

I hope Extremo's solution can save my problem too...


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

not to insult your intelligence or anything, but make sure your heel is all the way back in the heel cup. if it's not, when you make a heelside turn it'll move back, and you probably won't feel it, and your toe strap will come loose.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gustov said:


> not to insult your intelligence or anything, but make sure your heel is all the way back in the heel cup. if it's not, when you make a heelside turn it'll move back, and you probably won't feel it, and your toe strap will come loose.


Ayy-Yyup!! What He said! Especially if you have a lot of forward lean in the bindings. My boots get "sucked" back into the heel cup of my Cartel's about 1/2 to 1 inch as I'm ratcheting down the ankle strap.

It happens more often when I step in from a standing position as opposed to sitting. Sitting, with the board on its back edge, heel goes all in easier.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> It happens more often when I step in from a standing position as opposed to sitting. Sitting, with the board on its back edge, heel goes all in easier.


my thoughts exactly. i think it happens to me because my bindings are just barely big enough for my boots, it's a tight fit.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a pair of K2 bindings that are tight & I never sit to do my bindings up.

I put my toes in first, just a bit back from where they will end up, then step down. When I step down with my heel, it squeaks as it slides down into the heel cup.
Once it is in there, it doesn't move @ all & it is always as far back as it can go.

TT


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

It happens to me only when the toe cap was placed too high on the tip of my boots and or when I try to do some jumps. Be sure the toe cap sits lower than you would think what it should do. Normal thinking is the toe cap should push downward but think instead it should be pushing down and back towards the heel of the boot.


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

I noticed that even after playing with the sizing on my Mission EST's (medium) I would still get the toe cap slipping down off my toe when I was using my burton boots.

Got some 32 prions this year and it has stopped happening.. strange since my initial reaction would be the same brand would fit better but hey, :dunno:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> This!. I just realized on my new Union Contact Pro`s I had the toes cap strap in the foward position and it sucked moose dick! Moved it back it is solid!


So the contact pro's do have this option. Nice. I was under the impression that they only had one slot for the toe straps, like the Forces.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

Extremo said:


> So the contact pro's do have this option. Nice. I was under the impression that they only had one slot for the toe straps, like the Forces.


the forces also have to slots for the cap strap if im right?!?!


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

2011/12 Union Asadachi & Force Bindings - YouTube

says two positions


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

vukovi21 said:


> 2011/12 Union Asadachi & Force Bindings - YouTube
> 
> says two positions


So it is. I never took the eva pads out to inspect, figured they were the same as past seasons. Nice addition to the Stage II and Contact baseplate.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

yea...resolves a lot of toe cap issues


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Fuck, I should have never read this thread.
I've never had a problem with my Burton caps, worked great on my Cartels.
Used to work great on my Customs.

Read this thread, now one sits over my toe, floppin' around.

TT


----------

